# Problem with slide out step - Omnistor



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello all
I wonder if anyone can assist with my problem as these Omnistor steps are fitted to the majority of panel van conversions and are not specific to Autocruise/Swift
The slide out step works manually okay - an on board switch allows for the step to be extended and retracted. There is another feature that has stopped working and that is the step does not retract when the ignition it switched on. I have had a look at the wiring diagram but really it only confuses me more.
Has any on had this problem of could hazard a guess as to what is the problem.
Thanks and regards
Colin


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

had this problem on my autotrail was 5 amp fuse blown. regards john


----------

